# Greetings from Maryland!



## eXillmatic (Feb 23, 2014)

Hello everyone!

My name is Scott, I'm a member of Glen Burnie Lodge 213 A.F. & A.M. in Maryland. I've been a member of the organization for about a year and a half and have enjoyed every moment of my journey. This coming year I will be stepping into my lodge's line of officers as the Junior Steward (already stood proficiency in the degree work for EA and FC and have learned the charges). I am also teaching a class of EAs at this time (first class I've done), and on this coming Tuesday will be going through the Mark Master and Past Master Degrees of the York Rite. I'm very excited to be able to immerse myself into Masonry at this juncture of my life, and am hoping I can find brothers of different walks of life to share their perspective and knowledge of the craft with on the site. Freemasonry has introduced me to some of the most amazing people I will ever have the pleasure of meeting, and I look forward to continuing to experience the brotherhood as I gain further light!

On a more personal note I'm a technology oriented guy, I enjoy some of the nerdier facets of life (Video Games, Comic Books, etc). I'm a music junkie, and enjoy almost every genre of music. I consider myself an independent thinker especially when it comes to politics, but I would consider myself mostly aligned with the general views of libertarians. I am a military veteran, and am happy to say the US Army saved me from myself after I threw away some great opportunities as a young adult. I currently work as a Supervisor at a distribution center for Under Armour Performance Apparel in Maryland. I am hopeful that this site will help me to continue to improve in Freemasonry!


----------



## goomba (Feb 23, 2014)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## Brother JC (Feb 24, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, Scott.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 25, 2014)

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Mike Martin (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi Scott.


----------



## BroBill (Feb 28, 2014)

Greetings! I was born in Md- born in Hyattsville, grew up in Beltsville.  My dad's lodge was in Chillum Adelphi at the time but merged with Vansville. Don't know if you have heard of any of those places,  but they're not terribly far from Glen Burnie. I did 3 years at Ft. Meade back in the 80's while I was on active duty.  Finally ended up here in San Antonio in the late 90's. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## eXillmatic (Mar 1, 2014)

BroBill said:


> Greetings! I was born in Md- born in Hyattsville, grew up in Beltsville.  My dad's lodge was in Chillum Adelphi at the time but merged with Vansville. Don't know if you have heard of any of those places,  but they're not terribly far from Glen Burnie. I did 3 years at Ft. Meade back in the 80's while I was on active duty.  Finally ended up here in San Antonio in the late 90's.
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App



I know where Hyattsville is, as I had some friends who went to UMCP so I was down there regularly, and although I've never been to Beltsville I have an idea of where it is. Never heard of those two lodges though, although we mostly visit with other lodges in close proximity or around Baltimore.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome Brother Scott!


----------



## Fire317Medic (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Michael Cimino (Mar 21, 2014)

Hi Scott

My name is Mike Cimino. New to the craft and live in Perry Hall. Blue Lodge is Mt Moriah in Towson.  I noticed you are from Sykesville. My kids still live there with their Mom. Curious as to why you joined a lodge in Glen Burnie? I believe there is as lodge in Eldersburg. I only ask because it is my hope that my Son (Nico) might one day want to join, and was wondering about the lodge there.

Happy Travels


----------

